# Recipe ideas



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I'd like to start making some homemade treats and meals for Rocky. I was about to google some but realised I'd probably get better information on here  does anyone have any tried and tested recipes I could have a go at?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I make liver cake/biscotti - recipes on here - and a variation replacing the liver with a tin of tuna. Both are easy, and my dogs love them.

For meals, it depends upon whether you are looking to provide a complete and balanced diet, or an occasional treat. If you are making more than about 25% of the diet, you need to consider some basic nutritional principles, especially ensuring a balance of calcium/phosphorus (ground eggshell is a good source of calcium and is readily available) and including some offal. If not, then any combinations of meat/eggs/fish/vegetables that avoid the no nos (onions, excessive garlic, chocolate, macadamia nuts, etc) will probably go down a storm! http://www.dogaware.com/diet/homemade.html has lots of ideas for different combinations of commercial, cooked and raw.

My basic recipe is mince from DAF (human quality, but includes 10% ground bone and 10% offal), cooked gently with vegetables (about 10 - 20% of the weight of the meat) and a little water. Sophy cannot tolerate turkey, and the rabbit is rather bony so is best fed raw, so I cook a mix of chicken, heart, lamb, beef, duck, etc. I use the bags of mixed frozen veg, or anything that is in the fridge or garden - my two particularly like green beans.

Other favourites are chicken, simmered for long enough to strip all the gristly bits off the bone, scrambled eggs, and sardines with dry bread. White fish seems to lead to appalling farts, but they loved the herring fillets I once poached for them!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Fish Fudge is a great treat. I dont know the recipe by heart, but you can find a few on google.
My dogs also LOVE liver. You just chop it up and put it in the oven for 1/2 hour at 350. I am going to make some today for my agility trial tomorrow.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Defo liver cake!

1lb lambs liver, fried off, cut up and blitzed in a food processor. Add one egg, a splash of milk and a handful of plain flour (I use rice flour) and blitz together. Spread the gloop on a greased baking tray (I do to a depth of about half to 3/4 inch) and cook for 15 - 20 minutes in a medium oven. You can add some fresh garlic to it but I don't.

When cool, cut into little chunks - YUM! I then spread the pieces onto a tray and freeze, then put in a bag in the freezer and just get a few bits out when required.

I use these as real high value treats. Also, because it is fairly squeezable it is _brilliant _for hiding pills in!! Pushkin gets his steroid in some twice a day.

As *fjm *said, you can use tuna instead of liver.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

fjm said:


> I make liver cake/biscotti - recipes on here - and a variation replacing the liver with a tin of tuna. Both are easy, and my dogs love them.
> 
> For meals, it depends upon whether you are looking to provide a complete and balanced diet, or an occasional treat. If you are making more than about 25% of the diet, you need to consider some basic nutritional principles, especially ensuring a balance of calcium/phosphorus (ground eggshell is a good source of calcium and is readily available) and including some offal. If not, then any combinations of meat/eggs/fish/vegetables that avoid the no nos (onions, excessive garlic, chocolate, macadamia nuts, etc) will probably go down a storm! http://www.dogaware.com/diet/homemade.html has lots of ideas for different combinations of commercial, cooked and raw.
> 
> ...



He'll still mostly be having his dog food for meals as I am in no way organised enough to plan meals( I can hardly do it for myself) but at the weekend I'd like to be able to give him some thing yummy for his dinner when we're having something good( there's only so much of my steak that I'm willing to give up for him) thank you for the ideas! I'll have a look at that website too


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

DreamAgility and Manxcat I have heard good things about liver on here, I'll definitely give that a go. It's his birthday soon too, I could make a liver cake for his party lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I've made beef jerky. With so many brands having recalls I made my own with human grade beef. 
Just cut the beef in strips and put in the oven for 3-4 hours until it's hard. They LOVE it!! (Picture below)
I don't remember how hot the oven has to be, maybe 350. But if you search "home-made beef jerky" there's a recipe here on poodleforum oh! And if the meat is fatty put a pan underneath to catch the grease that falls so it doesn't make a mess in your oven 

I also just give them unseasoned ground beef little nuggets, I just grab some human grade ground beef and brown it and drain it, let it cool, then put it in the fridge and use it for "Lou come!! Apollo come!!" often. It works like a charm! They stop whatever they're doing and run to me to get the treat!!  they LOVE ground beef 

I've done chicken too. I buy human grade frozen-cooked chicken breast and put 1 piece in the microwave for 1:30 minutes as needed.

Nothing really elaborate, very simple to make and they find it soooooo delicious! 
And this way I don't have the risk of finding out they have an allergy to an ingredient. Also I don't use seasoning because it upsets Apollo's stomach and they love it just as much plain/no seasoning 

Ps. If you go on webmd.com they have a pet/dog section and it tells you the human foods dogs cannot eat, I have them memorized.  












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I was hoping to start off easy so jerky sounds like a good option. 
Rocky's got a play date with a new friend tomorrow so I'll whip up a batch for them. Thank you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Liver is great, but don't overdo it, especially at first. It can have a somewhat loosening effect...!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I got a dehydrator and dehydrate everything. They get dehydrated lamb, chicken, beef, duck, pork, hearts, gizzards, livers, kidneys, beef tendons, and I just tried lamb tripes and beef tripes. They love them. The dehydrator works like a charm. But you can also use the oven. Comes out similar. Just can't dehydrate that much at a time. I dehydrate and freeze them. I put it in the microwave for 5-10 seconds before giving it to them. But they also like it frozen. They'll lick it until it unfreeze then start munching on it


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

fjm said:


> Liver is great, but don't overdo it, especially at first. It can have a somewhat loosening effect...!



Thanks for the tip! I find it's best to avoid episodes of this as I've had difficult times trying to wipe poo off the pavement with leaves and random receipts I've found in my pocket


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

My babies said:


> The dehydrator works like a charm. But you can also use the oven.



I don't know if this is a silly question but how do you dehydrate in the oven?


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all,

Found this LONG YouTube video on a guy who makes his own raw food - but later in the episode he also shows how he makes vegi cubes that he mixes in with the food AND jerky. 

It's long - but I have to admit I found him rather amusing. It is very silly in some parts - and I certainly cannot know for certain if his recipe for anything is perfect/balanced.... 

None the less - even if your not interested in raw, perhaps his VERY simple jerky demonstration will be helpful. And he is good for a laugh.






LCS


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chiara said:


> I don't know if this is a silly question but how do you dehydrate in the oven?


I hang all the meats on toothpicks. Set oven to 200 degrees for a few hrs. I haven't used the oven since I got the dehydrator so I can't remember how long I set the timer. But after it's done I still keep it in the oven so it can draw out more moisture. My doggies would go and check on the oven every few mins. They know their yummies are in there. Lol


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I sometimes cook for my dogs--Yes, I do their meals. One place I use is Cook for Your Dog! - Welcome They have a few recipes and will sell you premade packets to which you add your own meat. They also sell a vitamin & mineral formula which you can add to your own recipes. Here is one of my favorites:

Place into your Crockpot:
12-13 oz. meat (I use boneless skinless chicken thighs.)
1 cup rice
1/2 cup carrot or other veg.
2 3/4 cups of water

Cook on high 2 1/2 - 3 hours.
Cool at least 15 minutes and put chicken thighs into a food processor. Process until fairly small.
Mix back into rice mix thighs, 2 tsp. oil, and 1 vitamin pack.

Serve to dog according to weight chart. They love it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Remember US ovens are fahrenheit, not centigrade! 200F is a little less than 100C.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Pumpkin Dog Biscuits Recipe - Food.com - 28099

I make the pumpkin dog cookies & my guys love them. I substitute brown rice flour as one of my guys is sensitive to wheat. You can also add parsley. You can roll them out & cut with cookie cutters but lately I have gotten lazy & I just break off small pieces, roll them into a ball & then squish them flat. The thinner you get them the crispier they will be. I really need to make a batch now as the dogs are missing their bedtime cookies lol


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Question for Lou*

Lou,

From your post---_"Just cut the beef in strips and put in the oven for 3-4 hours until it's hard. They LOVE it!! ...."
_

Lou, specifically, which cuts of beef do you use? And what oven temperature do you use? Thank you! HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Lou,
> 
> From your post---_"Just cut the beef in strips and put in the oven for 3-4 hours until it's hard. They LOVE it!! ...."
> _
> ...


Sounds like someone's grandmother cooking without measuring. "Oh just some" or "Just this much" 

I'm only teasing you Lou 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

How about the single working mom's puppy treats; dip a carrot stick into some pate. I'm only joking, baking is fun. But I actually do buy the good stuff from the deli for the dogs as I am too squeamish to do any blending or smushing of raw meats.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Indiana said:


> How about the single working mom's puppy treats; dip a carrot stick into some pate. I'm only joking, baking is fun. But I actually do buy the good stuff from the deli for the dogs as I am too squeamish to do any blending or smushing of raw meats.


The raw meats especially the organs gross me out. I gag everytime I'm dehydrating their meats. But for my babies I'll do anything! 

They also love love love chunks of cheeses. Now that's real easy. Lol


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh yes I agree about the cheeses! I buy them a selection for training treats, they really love them. They love liverwurst more though  But *I* love the cheeses too! Say, that would probably be a good dog cookie hey? Some kind of grated cheese/brown rice flour cookie. In fact (she typed, mind whirling), that might make a delicious little crouton type appie for humans


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Oh yes I agree about the cheeses! I buy them a selection for training treats, they really love them. They love liverwurst more though
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Molly and I share the liverwurst! and the Braunschweiger too!!!:eating:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Indiana said:


> Oh yes I agree about the cheeses! I buy them a selection for training treats, they really love them. They love liverwurst more though  But *I* love the cheeses too! Say, that would probably be a good dog cookie hey? Some kind of grated cheese/brown rice flour cookie. In fact (she typed, mind whirling), that might make a delicious little crouton type appie for humans


I have a recipe somewhere for cheesy garlic cookies &I use brf in it instead of regular. They smell great when cooking but don't taste very good. I will try to find it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Ok another question, I always heard that you shouldn't feed dogs dairy so I've never given him cheese. But I hear a lot on here about dogs loving cheese, is it just a myth that they can't have it?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya, it has to be a myth; many people feed their dogs a little bit of yogurt every day (good for digestion) and cheese is a popular training treat. Some dogs have allergies tho, and dairy is often one of them. I'm so fortunate, my dogs don't have any sensitivities...never even had an ear infection. So I know that I get away with feeding them more variety than I should even. But some people do limit or restrict dairy in dogs' diets.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok here is the link to the recipe I used for cheesy dog biscuits. I used coconut oil instead of vegetable oil, brown rice flour instead of regular, cheddar cheese for all of the cheese called for & regular garlic powder vs garlic salt. Also these as well as the pumpkin cookie recipe I posted earlier do not spread much if at all when cooking. You don't have to space them like cookies for people so you can fit loads on the baking sheet. Enjoy!

Paula Deen Cheesy Dog Treats Recipe ? PaulaDeen.com


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They sound quite yummy!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chiara said:


> Ok another question, I always heard that you shouldn't feed dogs dairy so I've never given him cheese. But I hear a lot on here about dogs loving cheese, is it just a myth that they can't have it?


I think it mostly refers to milk. The molecules in milk are bigger and harder for them to digest so it can cause diarrhea. After it's processed like in cheese it changes the molecules and makes it easier to digest. My dogs likes a few sips of warm milk when I'm having it. Or a few licks of my milk from the cereal bowl. They never got any diarrhea. But it's only a small amount they are allowed to get. They know their stuff. They prefer the regular milk over the fat free ones. Lol


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

poolann said:


> Ok here is the link to the recipe I used for cheesy dog biscuits. I used coconut oil instead of vegetable oil, brown rice flour instead of regular, cheddar cheese for all of the cheese called for & regular garlic powder vs garlic salt. Also these as well as the pumpkin cookie recipe I posted earlier do not spread much if at all when cooking. You don't have to space them like cookies for people so you can fit loads on the baking sheet. Enjoy!
> 
> Paula Deen Cheesy Dog Treats Recipe ? PaulaDeen.com


I don't know how to cook at all. But this looks pretty easy for dummy me to try. I only know how to make dehydrated treats for them. Oh and scrambled eggs with cheese once a month as their breakfast. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I'm actually really excited to give rocky cheese now. I'll start of slow though in case he does have allergies.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Lou,
> 
> From your post---_"Just cut the beef in strips and put in the oven for 3-4 hours until it's hard. They LOVE it!! ...."
> _
> ...



Lou, specifically, which cuts of beef do you use? And what oven temperature do you use? Thank you! HerdingStdPoodle[/QUOTE]

I don't remember, it was like an experiment! Maybe 200F I think is what other PF members recommend.
I bought any cheap beef meat I could find at the grocery store, no specific cut, like "sirloin tip" steak sometimes is the cheapest cut at Walmart. (And I love to cook it even for us humans too) but I know there are some lower grade beef steak type meat at the grocery store that works for making jerky but I just don't know what it's called. 

I'm not a pro at the beef jerky thing I just read a thread here on PF and gave it a try for the fun of it  and it worked! 

Take a look at this thread that's where I got the info and inspiration to try and make the jerky 

Home-made Jerky Treats
http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=66545




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to give little pieces of American cheese but I Stopped! I worry about the high calcium all the time being bad for their hips, overgrown bones, large dogs can be prone to have hip dysphasia.. I just totally freaked out one day and stooped giving then so much cheese
(But that's just me!! I just had this bad feeling about , but it might be harmless I just do not know enough to feel comfortable giving them cheese anymore)

NOW HERE IS SOMETHING I HAVE MEMORIZED

A SLIDESHOW OF HUMAN-FOODS DOG SHOULD NEVER EAT!!! ACCORDING TO WEBMD.COM
AND I BELIEVE WEBMD IS VERY REPUTABLE COMPANY


Example: NO GARLIC, not raw, not cooked, not powder or any other form 
IT'S BAD FOR THEIR BLOOD CELLS THEY SAY, CAUSES ANEMIA
AND HONESTLY MY DOGS LOVE UNSEASONED MEAT JUST AS MUCH, THEY ARE NOT VERY PARTICULAR ABOUT FANCY SPICES EITHER LOL 

[

http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a variation on FJM's liver treats. They are easy to make and my dogs love them.

Cook a little bit of oatmeal and a little bit of couscous. Follow directions on the packages for the correct amount of water. You want about half a cup of each when cooked or maybe a little bit more--a total of one cup to 1 1/2 cups. I cook them in the same pot, starting the oatmeal a minute or so before adding the couscous.

Take a pound of beef liver and a cup to a cup and a half of the oatmeal-couscous mush and blend in a food processor. Sometimes I add a little salt. 

Heat 1-2 T vegetable oil in a frying pan (just enough to coat the bottom of the pan). Scoop spoonfuls of the liver mixture into the pan to form liver patties. Fry on one side and then the other. Cool and serve for dinner or as treats. Unused portion can be refrigerated or frozen.


----------

